# Provisioning for Bahamas



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m going to be in the Bahamas in May and June. I''m looking for some advise on provisioning.

I''m expect to use my Magma propane grill for local fish, etc. For the balance of the main meal cooking I''m looking to rely heavily on the pressure cooker. 

I have refrigeration with a small freezer.

What meat/vegetables are readily available and reasonably priced in the Bahamas? Are fresh greens available?

Any input/advise appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Depending where in Bahamas, fresh vegetables are generally available & reasonably priced. 
The vegetable market on Potter''s Cay in Nassau sells a box of mixed fruit & veggies at very good prices. Luden''s Liquor will deliver your purchases to the BASRA (dinghy)docks. There is an excellent Winn-Dixie supermarket on S. Bay St.
Staniel cay (Exumas) has fresh fruit/veggies at "Pink Pearl" and "Blue Store", as well as by delivery to your boat (occasionally). Also see the "Isles General Store" for Ice Cream, harware etc . Berkie at "Isles General" also acts as a parts broker/importer etc. 
"Exuma Markets" in Georgetown has everything.
Except Nassau, Georgetown etc, meat is generally frozen.
Liquor is cheap, while beer & cigarettes are expensive.
Big, light stuff is expensive (briing lots of toilet paper, femanine napkins, cookies & crackers etc.)
The Abacos are pretty civilized.
Good cruisin''
Gord


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I didn''t find anything cheap in the Abacos. Even Marsh Harbor, the main city, had prices maybe double the US. 

Most stuff is available, but none is cheap, at least compared to the US. The only thing I found cheap was local rum. Beer was expensive.

Stock up on as much of your favorite canned stuff and just figure you''ll spend twice what you were and you''ll be fine.

Can''t comment on other parts of the Bahamas.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Make sure you have a meat tenderizer hammer to "crack" (tenderize)conch! 
You could also use a welders'' chipping hammer, or a rock hammer to punch the hole in the conch shell required to extract the annimal (meat).
Don''t eat any Barracuda over 16-18" long (ciguraterra).
Enjoy,
Gord


----------



## catgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

We just returned from 4 months in the Bahamas (Abaco, Eleuthera and the Exumas). By and large, the fresh fruits and vegetables most readily available are citrus fruits, starchy vegetables, and some fresh vegetables like carrots. Depending on where you plan to cruise, it is best to find out from a local when the supply ship comes in (it''s usually the same day each week). That''s when you go shopping. Otherwise, fresh greens are not going to be part of your regular diet. And it is true that most meats are frozen, but usually easily available. You will find that you shop more often anyway, because foods do not hold up as well on a boat in a tropical climate than they do at home. Feel free to contact me if you have any other questions about the trip.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

First, don''t count on your fridge & freezer to function at all times; so, rely on Catgirl''s advice, plan to shop often for fresh foods. Secondly, bring as much canned veggies as you can expect to eat (why not?). You should be able to get fresh papaya, avocado, limes, green veggies, etc. for a very reasonable price (almost nothing) on Eleuthera this year because they had no major tropical storms last year, and this winters weather was good too. Their is a great farm at the northern end of Rock Sound. Hitch a ride there. You can buy a football-size avocado (best I''ve tasted)for about 75 cents. Also, Spanish Wells has a nice supermarket, similar to some in the USA. If you have trouble w/fridge you may have it repaired on Spanish Wells (no better marine fridge mech. in the world). I choose not to give an opinion on the Abacos because I feel they are merely an extension of Florida, very commercialized and too crowded for us. Better to check the current situation before relying on Exuma Mkt. (Georgetown). I heard an awful story about the status of the store. In fact, it might not be open at this time. Have fun!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Batteries are VERY expensive and weak in general. bring as much as you need. Load the boat with beer too, its more expensive than gold. I wouldn''t bring a single bottle of rum or liquor. and if your in the market for an outboard, new motors are subsidized by the govt there and are at a discount to florida prices....
my 2 cents....
s/v tmeptation


----------



## sailorrest (Dec 18, 2002)

All good advice from each persons perspective. So let me add one more. Cruisers have a responsibility to purchase goods from the local economy. Decide what is too expensive on the local economy through forums such as this and stock those items. The more competetive items should be purchased locally.


----------



## leehaefele (Nov 4, 2000)

There are excellent grocery stores at Nassau, Freeport, Marsh Harbor, Hope Town, Eleuthera (Spanish Wells, Rock Sound, Gov Harbor), Orange Creek on Cat Island, Morgans Bluff on Andros (2mi from hbr). These are similar to say a Big M in a small US town. Prices are 25-35% more than US, but there is no sales tax. Small towns with tiny stores are more expensive, not well stocked, Exumas and Berry Islands are this way. Favorite items: Home baked bread & pastries, avail on EVERY inhabited Island (ask a local where the lady that bakes bread is), New Zealand butter and Cheese at 1/2 of US prices. If you buy Kalik Gold Beer for $2.25/bottle, you don''t need many as it is 8% alc. Meat is only found at larger stores. For fishing, buy 6 pink 1.5 oz squid lures at WalMart before you go, these troll well at 6 knots catching small Wahoo/makerel & barracuda (2-3#) every day plus occassional bigger fish.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

PROVISIONING in ABACO (Bahamas) 

MARSH HARBOUR

Marsh Harbour is the Abaco’s best provisioning port, with the widest variety of everything. While (mostly) everything is usually available, it’s also fairly expensive.

Bahamas Family Market located next to Corner Value at "The Old Traffic Light".
Small, friendly place. Open when others aren''t. Small but good selection of veggies and fruit items but "few" is the operative word. Take out sandwiches in the form of heroes, chicken and meat pies and hotdogs. A counter top full of fresh pastries and a variety of cheeses and some other "gourmet" items such as smoked salmon. Ruth, her family and employees will serve you well.

M & R Market located on Crockett Dr. about a block from K & S Gas Station
M & R is a fairly new "superette" established by Roderick. It''s stock is typical of such an establishment. Often open when everyone else is closed such as Holidays, Sundays and evenings.

Price Right located up the side street from Standard Hardware a couple of blocks.
A recent entrant into the grocery world of Abaco. Originally planned to compete with Solomons and to cater to mainly bulk and larger quantity purchases. With the closing of Golden Harvest they decided to provide for regular retail purchases as well. They carry a standard supermarket line except for meats and fish. Staples are available such as Milk, Bread, eggs etc. and some veggies, fruit and prepared meats. Prices are very competitive, if not lower, on many items compared to Solomon''s.

Roderick''s located on Crockett Drive two blocks past K&S Gas Station.
This is a very small, higher priced "quikmart" type place frequented by locals and definitely open when no others are…Sundays, Holidays and nights.

Sawyers located down the street opposite Royal Bank.
Much expanded since the demise of Golden Harvest but still smaller in terms of floor space and brand selection. Best variety of fruits, veggies and fresh meats. Carries all standard supermarket goods but again your choice of brands and product variety is limited but not disappointing. Open daily and Sundays until 1 PM.

Solomons located on the street next to the future (?) Golden Harvest.
Has always been a bulk seller and for the one to two week visitor the quantities you had to buy were for the most part too large. They now have a newly announced policy of allowing standard retail type purchases including meats and veggies but no experiences have been reported to date. They have just about everything

Liquor Stores in Marsh Harbour 

A & K and Bristol Cellars seem to be the most popular (and are nearest the docks and marinas) . Bristol also has (had?) a small store at their original location in Boat Harbour. Cigarettes can be bought at Bristol for the same price as Solomons.

The Chemist Shoppe is a full service Drugstore on Don Mackay Blvd. 

Island Bakery nearby the Chemist Shoppe.

Note that because everything arrives by boat there are often "shortage days" for some items such as milk (sometimes hard to find by Monday) and bread.

All taxis are willing to stop while you shop after your arrival at Marsh Harbour Airport.

HOPE TOWN
.
Harbour View does have a dinghy dock that is convenient for boaters and shoppers from Lubbers Quarters. Good supply of fresh produce (fruit & vegetables).

Vernon''s Key Lime Pie has achieved a considerable measure of fame. Meats are amply available but frozen. Toiletries & medicines are available.

Albury''s Fish Market in Hopetown.

LUBBERS QUARTERS

Nothing available. All shopping has to be accomplished elsewhere. Both Marsh Harbour and Hopetown are an easy boat ride with the latter being better for the real small boats.

MAN O'' WAR

There are two groceries on MOW, Albury''s Harbour Store and Man O'' War Grocery.

As in Hopetown you can get what you need but not all you might want. There are fresh veggies but the meat is frozen.

GUANA

Guana Harbour Grocery located towards the end of the harbor from the ferry dock . Meat is frozen, and there is chicken, pork, ham and hamburger. Stock comes in on Thursdays and Fridays such as milk, veggies, cheese, yoghurt and other cooler items and supplements arrive on Monday and Tuesday. Fresh bread is available most of the time and sometimes cinnamon buns. Fresh veggies and the usual staples are all there as well as health products, film, paper products and the like. Not open on Sunday.

Milo''s is a vegetable and fruit stand right on the Harbour and the choice varies with the crop season. Tomatoes, cukes and citrus are on the list. Island Time Mon. 

Fig Tree Liquors on the Harbour will keep you supplied, at a price, but for serious grape and single malt Scotch better stop in Marsh Harbour.

GREEN TURTLE CAY

New Plymouth has three grocery stores, a liquor store and a bakery. All the stores are within easy walking distance of each other on the "loop". 

Macintosh Bakery produces fresh bread daily including coconut bread. Also a selection of pies and pastries. 

Lowe''s, Sid''s and Curry''s follow each other as you walk the loop where you must pass the liquor store Plymouth Rock as well.

The liquor store is well stocked including a number of white wines. 

B & M Seafoods is near Miss Emily''s and is "sporadically open". 

There is also a grocery store and liquor store at the Green Turtle Club in White Sound where it is reported that you can save many a trip to "town" if you are staying up that way. 

Stores are closed on Sundays. Curry''s has extended Saturday hours…8:30PM.

TREASURE CAY

TC has a fully stocked market open until 6PM Monday through Saturday. There is also a well- stocked convenience store that is open until about 10PM and on Sundays. Fruits, veggies, milk and juice arrive on Thursdays…usually.

The Mini Market, we are told that the name belies the stock, has all the standard supermarket items and stateside brand names. Beef and chicken are fresh and pork and lamb usually frozen. Fresh veggies, seasonal fruits. Non RX pharmacy and health care goods. By Wednesdays the fresh stuff is quite depleted. 

Bristol Cellars now owns the newly remodeled liquor store with a good selection of all you want to imbibe. 

The Convenience Store has some fresh produce and fruit and the meat is probably frozen…no firm report on that. 

Florence''s Bakery carries excellent fresh breads, pies etc. 

Annie''s Laundry can sometimes be a source for fish,

Kula''s, a convenience store out on the highway near the entrance.

the gas station near the airport has a convenience store.. 

There is another liquor store on the right as you enter TC, 

Spankys is reputed to be well stocked. 

All in all Treasure Cay provides a pretty self contained source for all you need.

More ... ?


----------

